# pain after shots



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

I took Bianca to the vet last nite and she got her DHLPPC Annual and Rabies shots. Also due to the fact that I told shehad been peeing A LOT! (sometimes she would pee once and then 5 minutes later pee again) He gave me Amoxycillin to give her for a possible bladder infection. 

When she got her shots she screamed (just like last time) but afterwards seemed fine. She playeed all night last night until bedtime and was perfectly ok. This morning, again she seems ok.. but I went to pick her up to give her first dose of medicine and when i grabbed her underneath her front two legs she yelped loudly. At first i thought maybe I grabbed her wrong so I didnt think anything of it. Later she was playing and then wanted up on the couch with me.. so i picked her up to put her on the couch.. Again she yelped loudly...Throughout the day she acts fine but anytime i pick her up, she acts like she is in pain. just now i picked her and she yelped loudly and kept yelping like it really hurt for a few minutes.. I laid her down on a blanket and tried pushing in on her legs and she didnt react.. in fact when i pushed in on other parts of her body she seems fine. 

i dont feel any usual bumps or anything and she hasnt fallen or had any other kind of accident. 

Is it possible that the muscle he put the two shots in are just in pain and so when i pick her up under her front legs, it pushes the skin and muscles together and hurts?

Has anyone else had this situation happen? 

let me know what you think
Janie


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I'm not sure if its the shots. Shiva would yelp if you picked her up putting your hands too much into her forearm "pits". And I would never grab her from her legs or shoulders. Only by scooping her up around her body. Maybe that will help?

Of course, if she received her shots in the area where she seems sensitive then it is very normal for them to have pain after the injections. In the future, once she is done with her puppy shots and if possible, I would not give her all of those injections and especially not at the same time. The L is for Lepto and you may not need that depending on your area. The C is for Corona and only puppies can get that, so after 6 months not needed. You can have a blood "titer" test to check that she is still immune to Distemper, Parvo and Hepatitis (immunity has been shown to last at least 7 years!). And rabies should always be given at least 3 weeks separate from any other injections. Here is a link to the latest vaccination protocols:
http://www.healthypet.com/library_view.aspx?ID=196&sid=1

And more on titer testing:
http://www.caberfeidh.com/CanineTiters.htm

I hope that helps and she is feeling better soon!


----------



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Aug 10 2008, 01:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=617770


> I'm not sure if its the shots. Shiva would yelp if you picked her up putting your hands too much into her forearm "pits". And I would never grab her from her legs or shoulders. Only by scooping her up around her body. Maybe that will help?
> 
> Of course, if she received her shots in the area where she seems sensitive then it is very normal for them to have pain after the injections. In the future, once she is done with her puppy shots and if possible, I would not give her all of those injections and especially not at the same time. The L is for Lepto and you may not need that depending on your area. The C is for Corona and only puppies can get that, so after 6 months not needed. You can have a blood "titer" test to check that she is still immune to Distemper, Parvo and Hepatitis (immunity has been shown to last at least 7 years!). And rabies should always be given at least 3 weeks separate from any other injections. Here is a link to the latest vaccination protocols:
> http://www.healthypet.com/library_view.aspx?ID=196&sid=1
> ...


I don't actually hold her up by her "pits" thats just where my hand fits and then i scoop up up her body but as i do that her skin does move backwards which is why i thought maybe it was due to the shots...

The DHLPPC shot was one shot that had all of that in it.. I was told by the breeder that she would have three shots one every two weeks and then her rabies shot.. So yesterday when she got her third shot.. the vet said we could go ahead and do the rabies shot a the same time. So that wasn't a good idea? She is done with her puppy shots now.. so she doesnt have to go back to the vet until its time for her spaying.

In the past ive lifted her the same way with no problems.. IN fact friday morning before the vet appointment I was laying on the couch before work and she wanted up with me and i lifted her up that way and she slept with me on the couch for a little bit. I guess I will know tomorrow...i hope she feels better then.
janie


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi,

Your pup is most likely showing an adverse reaction to the leptospirosis, which is in the DH*L*PPC shot she had. From what I understand, Maltese should never be given DHLPP. Maltese should always be administered lepto separate from all other vaccines because Maltese tend to have bad reactions to lepto when it's combined with other shots. I was unaware of this when I had my Sophie get her immunizations when she was four months old. Like Bianca, Sophie yelped when the shots were administered, but she seemed fine afterward. It wasn't until about an hour or so later, she yelped when I picked her up. My poor baby would yelp and tremble every time I tried to touch her.  She wouldn't even go near her food, let alone eat, which was extremely out of the ordinary, considering she's _always_ hungry. The vet at Banfield told me that this was a "normal" reaction, and if Sophie's face wasn't swollen, there was nothing for me to worry about. Still, I was a nervous wreck and sought some advice from SM's Jackie (JMM) because I didn't trust Banfield. She pretty much said that Maltese are prone to having bad reactions to the DHLPP, and that the pain should subside within a couple of days; and, that's exactly what happened. My sweet girl was back to her normal self after a day or two. :thumbsup: So, having been through a very similar experience, I'm pretty confident that Bianca will be fine, too.

I hope this puts your mind at a little more ease!


----------



## onedebora (Dec 26, 2007)

I am in a similar situation with Kayla. I took her to a Vet clinic to get her annual booster shots eight days ago and she has been sore since then. Prior to getting her shots, she has never yelped out in pain when I pick her up. Her pain seems to be coming from the muscle between her shoulder blades. 

Considering it has been over a week and she is not getting any better, I will probably be taking her into the vet this week.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Your pup is NOT done if she is 14 weeks old as your signature says. Your puppy needs to have a DHPP vaccine after 16 weeks of age. 

I would not give a combo vaccine with lepto. If your vet advises lepto for your area, do a separate lepto 4-way (4 strains of lepto) 3 weeks after she finishes her shot with a second booster 3 weeks later. Do not give with other vaccines.


----------



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Aug 10 2008, 11:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618101


> Your pup is NOT done if she is 14 weeks old as your signature says. Your puppy needs to have a DHPP vaccine after 16 weeks of age.
> 
> I would not give a combo vaccine with lepto. If your vet advises lepto for your area, do a separate lepto 4-way (4 strains of lepto) 3 weeks after she finishes her shot with a second booster 3 weeks later. Do not give with other vaccines.[/B]


hmm, my vet told me i didnt have to see him again for shots for a year (not counting the spaying).. She had her first set of shots with the breeder at 6 weeks or so.. then her 2nd set with me at about 10 weeks and then again this past friday. When i get home from work tonight i will post the shots she has been given. 

The good news is, she is doing A LOT better. All day saturday she was in pain and in fact wanted to just lay on the couch with me and sleep all evening when she normally plays. Sunday when she woke up she seemed fine and when i picked her up she was definitely ok. My friend called us over for a barbecue and i took Bianca and she got to play with my friends lab mix and she was playing just as hardy as always.. Another friend of mine, later in the evening was petting her and he touched RIGHT where the shot was and she yelped a little but other than that, no noticeable signs of pain.. She even had her first experience outside in grass! (dang i didnt have my camera with me!)

now the next thing I need help on is teaching her how to come to me. and how to take medicine.. she is taking 1 cc of amoxycillin 2 times a day and i hold her and try to get her little mouth open and she struggles and cries and her heart starts beating.. its the hardest thing in the world... then after i squirt it down her throat she makes noises like its choking her for a couple seconds.. 

Also she used to come to me when i called her.. then i noticed that when she wanted up on the couch with me, she would come up and put her feet up and jump backwards liek she wanted up but the minute i go to grab her she runs away.. then yesterday i needed to grab her to take her with and even though she was excited about going byebye she kept running circles around my coffee table, i finally chased her down the hallway and pinned her between me and the door and picked her up.. same thing happened today wehn i was going to work. She is not leash trained yt but i am going to work on that soon..maybe that will help her come to me if i pull on her a leash and a little and teach her to come here.

any suggestions
janie


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If she is running around the house, have her drag a light leash so that you can catch her. Never play catch-me-if-you-can with her. It just makes the game more fun. 

I like to play recall games between two people (one holds, the other shows a treat and gets her really exciting, then let her go. Send her back and forth). And only use your recall word if you know she will do it (ie has a leash so you can guide her in until she is consistent). 

Dogs need to have a vaccine at/after 16 weeks of age.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I wouldn't mix the word "Come" with taking medicine. Come should only be used for something good to happen, not something bad. JMM gave you great advice on how to teach "come" (recall).

As for taking medicine - wrap her in a towel and have someone hold her wrapped and then its easier to get the medicine down her throat. You might need to gently hold the side of her head against their chest, gently massaging her temples. I find its easiest if you put the syringe more on the side of their mouth, in between teeth. Also, be very careful not to hit her gums with the syringe, its very painful for them. 

This is my technique, maybe others have some suggestions. You might want to start a new thread for this topic.


----------



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Aug 11 2008, 03:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=618309


> I wouldn't mix the word "Come" with taking medicine. Come should only be used for something good to happen, not something bad. JMM gave you great advice on how to teach "come" (recall).
> 
> As for taking medicine - wrap her in a towel and have someone hold her wrapped and then its easier to get the medicine down her throat. You might need to gently hold the side of her head against their chest, gently massaging her temples. I find its easiest if you put the syringe more on the side of their mouth, in between teeth. Also, be very careful not to hit her gums with the syringe, its very painful for them.
> 
> This is my technique, maybe others have some suggestions. You might want to start a new thread for this topic. [/B]



These two things i wanted to work on are separate. giving her medicine is one thing. thats only temporary right now (and unfortunately i live by myself.. so having someone help me is not always a viable solution  ) 

having her come to me is a completely separate issue.

thanks for your help tho!

janie


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

You don't need someone else to hold her, it just makes it easier. :biggrin:


----------

